# Black Hat: Neue Angriffsmethoden auf SSL vorgestellt



## Newsfeed (19 Februar 2009)

Ein Sicherheitsforscher hat auf der derzeit stattfindenden Sicherheitskonferenz Black Hat einen neuen Angriff auf SSL-gesicherte Browser-Verbindungen vorgestellt, mit denen er Anwendern Log-in-Daten für Yahoo, Google und Paypal stehlen konnte.

Weiterlesen...


----------

